# Van insurance



## Joe m (Nov 22, 2011)

Alright guys!

Been to look at vans tonight, after getting affordable quotes on t5's I thought a 1.6 caddy would be cheep to insure. So I have put a deposit on one that was a really good deal. Come home..got a few quotes, 3k+. 

I'm 19, 1 years NCB. No claims or convictions. I was expecting around 2k! 

Any idea's? If I have to pay extortionate amounts I will have to pay but don't want to! 

Cheers guys! 

Joe


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

When I had my escort van a couple of years ago I insured with eVan and they always gave a good price


----------



## Joe m (Nov 22, 2011)

Just had a really good quote from Adrian Flux, just under £1700. I'll go with that. Better than the £3500+ I have been quoted and it come with breakdown, key care, windscreen cover..etc! 

Ta,

Joe


----------

